# Amazon flex daily limit



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello, what market are you guys in, and what's the daily/weekly limit that they have on the hours?
Is it limited to 8hours/40hours in each market?


----------



## GorgeousDutch (Jan 1, 2016)

It happened early may in Cincinnati. Where can I get the 1st update? Original build of app won't run any more


----------

